# Man kills himself in Penzance Woolworths



## madzone (Sep 21, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7005929.stm

Bloody grim 

I feel really sorry for the staff


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 21, 2007)

that's horrific


----------



## subversplat (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a pretty misanthropic way of offing yourself!

At least the staff get a bit of a holiday


----------



## trashpony (Sep 21, 2007)

I heard this on the news. It's a bit WTF isn't it? Poor people that were there


----------



## lights.out.london (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor people who were there _and_ poor guy who was so ill/desperate he did what he did.  

[[[people there]]] and [[[deceased]]]

Mental health services in the UK are a fucking disgrace.




			
				subversplat said:
			
		

> At least the staff get a bit of a holiday




I sniggered a little bit. me badnesses.


----------



## madzone (Sep 21, 2007)

Obviously there's sympathy for the dead man (and it'll be interesting to see what becomes known about his circumstances) but he's dead and the people who witnessed it will have those memories for the rest of their lives. That's why I feel sorry for them first and foremost.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 21, 2007)

Jesus shit.....


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 21, 2007)

My wife and daughter had just left Woolworths minutes before he came in


----------



## Gromit (Sep 21, 2007)

I know Woolworths is grim but if he hated it that much he could have always shopped elsewhere  

Feel sorry for the staff mind. Must have been scary as fuck for them.


----------



## madzone (Sep 21, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> My wife and daughter had just left Woolworths minutes before he came in


 
Fucking hell


----------



## soulman (Sep 21, 2007)

Cornwall eh


----------



## exosculate (Sep 21, 2007)

This story is very bizarre and of course very sad.

Resources allocated for mental health related issues are pathetically small in this country.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 23, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7005929.stm
> 
> Bloody grim
> 
> I feel really sorry for the staff




Given the explosive mix of hard drugs and "don't care in the community" problems in Penzance that this does not happen more often is the thing that surprises me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 23, 2007)

Poor bastard.....


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Given the explosive mix of hard drugs and "don't care in the community" problems in Penzance that this does not happen more often is the thing that surprises me.


 
Actually there's several agencies that 'care very much in the community'. Would you like to elaborate with any examples of what you mean or is it just a throwaway comment based on what you've heard in the pub?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Given the explosive mix of hard drugs and "don't care in the community" problems in Penzance that this does not happen more often is the thing that surprises me.


Talking about alcohol here are you?


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2007)

i get that instinct in woolworths myself.  that's why i don't go in.

it's nearly as bad as fucking argos.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2007)

I can report that I went to woolworths yesterday and nobody killed themselves while I was there.


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 24, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i get that instinct in woolworths myself.  that's why i don't go in.
> 
> it's nearly as bad as fucking argos.



me too.  

released from secure unit...kaned toooo much in the past resultant depression _etc etc_....got hold of and did tons of DMT & GHB...walked into Wollies...wrist then throat...pronounced dead at Heliport..got this from a _best_ mate of the dood... whose dealing with the fallout atm with family & friends, he came round last night for some geeekery and an escape for the evenin'...tho his phone was goin mental with calls about it.still. 

I didn't ask tooo much but got the impression he'd gone in voluntarily... and so was released on his own request<<<that's the way it goes innit?  

Apparently the Press have got hold of a collection of his friends numbers and are randomly ringing them for "comments".


----------



## chymaera (Sep 24, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Actually there's several agencies that 'care very much in the community'. Would you like to elaborate with any examples of what you mean or is it just a throwaway comment based on what you've heard in the pub?




Not a throwaway comment at all, a large number of people who were previously in specialist mental health care institutions no longer are because those institutions have been closed. I agree several organisations attempt to do their best but they are underfunded and overwhelmed.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 24, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> Talking about alcohol here are you?




In this particular instance, no.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Given the explosive mix of hard drugs and "don't care in the community" problems in Penzance that this does not happen more often is the thing that surprises me.



You're generalising from this particular instance, though. Drink alcohol do you?


----------



## chymaera (Sep 24, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> You're generalising from this particular instance, though. Drink alcohol do you?



I am not generalising at all. Penzance "stars" in  all to many surveys linked to drug abuse and other problems:-
http://www.drugscope.org.uk/ourwork/pressoffice/pressreleases/drugscope-street-drug-survey.htm


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 24, 2007)

a brief interlude... Cornish Hedges in Gardens.


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Not a throwaway comment at all, a large number of people who were previously in specialist mental health care institutions no longer are because those institutions have been closed. I agree several organisations attempt to do their best but they are underfunded and overwhelmed.


So it's hardly 'don't care in the community' is it? That's like stating that your wife is responsible for all the things that are wrong with the nhs. And if what bosky says is right and he was a voluntary admission what could anyone have done? You seem to be happy to discuss the situation before any real evidence as to what actually happened has been released.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 24, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> So it's hardly 'don't care in the community' is it? That's like stating that your wife is responsible for all the things that are wrong with the nhs. And if what bosky says is right and he was a voluntary admission what could anyone have done? You seem to be happy to discuss the situation before any real evidence as to what actually happened has been released.




"Don't care in the community" has been in common usage for many years in relation to what was supposed to be the care in the community that was supposed to take the place of the large mental institutions that were closed all over Britain. Basically people with very serious mental health problems are being left to their own devices out on the street with next to no help available to them because of the sheer numbers. Put these already vulnerable people in an environment with an acknowledged bad drugs problem, (Penzance), and it is a wonder there are not a lot more such incidents.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> a brief interlude... Cornish Hedges in Gardens.



Nice piccy of herbs grown in a hedge, what a good idea.


----------



## madzone (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> "Don't care in the community" has been in common usage for many years in relation to what was supposed to be the care in the community that was supposed to take the place of the large mental institutions that were closed all over Britain. Basically people with very serious mental health problems are being left to their own devices out on the street with next to no help available to them because of the sheer numbers. Put these already vulnerable people in an environment with an acknowledged bad drugs problem, (Penzance), and it is a wonder there are not a lot more such incidents.


 
Fucks sake toby - here you are with your generalisations again  

Have you worked in mental health? Have you worked in mental health in the community? I'm guessing no.

I suppose it's too much to ask for evidence to back up your anecdotes?

Have you read this?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I am not generalising at all. Penzance "stars" in  all to many surveys linked to drug abuse and other problems:-
> http://www.drugscope.org.uk/ourwork/pressoffice/pressreleases/drugscope-street-drug-survey.htm


Yes, you generalised from that particular instance and now you are justifying the generalisation. To an extent I agree with the generalisation but i'd point out that 'drug abuse' is not as much of a problem as alcohol abuse. 

By focusing on the 'hard drugs' you can conveniently forget that you partake of the hardest drug of all. But that's the 'us' who drink, not the 'them' who 'take drugs'.


----------



## nosos (Sep 24, 2007)

Fucking hell


----------



## nosos (Sep 24, 2007)

Tobyjug is a fantasist twat - if everyone ignored him he'd go away


----------



## chymaera (Sep 25, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> Yes, you generalised from that particular instance and now you are justifying the generalisation. To an extent I agree with the generalisation but i'd point out that 'drug abuse' is not as much of a problem as alcohol abuse.
> 
> By focusing on the 'hard drugs' you can conveniently forget that you partake of the hardest drug of all. But that's the 'us' who drink, not the 'them' who 'take drugs'.



Alcohol is a seperate issue to the acknowledged drug problem in Penzance.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Alcohol is a seperate issue to the acknowledged drug problem in Penzance.


 
Work in the drugs sector now, do you?


----------



## chymaera (Sep 25, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Work in the drugs sector now, do you?



Smiley away, Penzance has had a bad drugs problem for decades now, you seem to be the only Cornish resident who doesn't know about it.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> Smiley away, Penzance has had a bad drugs problem for decades now, you seem to be the only Cornish resident who doesn't know about it.


 
I'm not denying there's a drugs problem (most of my clients were dual diagnosis and that included ALCOHOL), I'm challenging the fact that you seem to feel validated enough to speak 'authoritatively' on all sorts of subjects without even leaving your fucking living room. Thankfully anyone with an ounce of common sense or who has experience of working in the sectors you wax lyrical about can see that you're talking shit. However, there may be people who believe that you have one _iota_ of an idea of what you're talking about and for their sakes you need to be challenged.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 25, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'm not denying there's a drugs problem (most of my clients were dual diagnosis and that included ALCOHOL), I'm challenging the fact that you seem to feel validated enough to speak 'authoritatively' on all sorts of subjects without even leaving your fucking living room. .




Your and other misconception that I never leave my room is you fault and your problem, not mine. 
My wife and I have helped out numerous people with a wide range of serious problems, including providing a home for them for a few months, until they get sorted.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> My wife and I have helped out numerous people with a wide range of serious problems, including providing a home for them for a few months, until they get sorted.


 
And? Don't mean nuffin when it comes to talking about things the way you do. Anecdotal 'evidence' from providing a roof for some people who have had 'problems' doesn't qualify you to talk the way you do.


----------



## chymaera (Sep 25, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> And? Don't mean nuffin when it comes to talking about things the way you do. Anecdotal 'evidence' from providing a roof for some people who have had 'problems' doesn't qualify you to talk the way you do.



I really do not know where you are coming from. I take it you throw the yearly county health report posted to every household in Cornwall once a year in the bin without reading it. There is very detailed information in it, including data about drugs problems, needle exchange use ect.


----------



## madzone (Sep 25, 2007)

chymaera said:
			
		

> I really do not know where you are coming from. I take it you throw the yearly county health report posted to every household in Cornwall once a year in the bin without reading it. There is very detailed information in it, including data about drugs problems, needle exchange use ect.


Like I said....


----------



## boskysquelch (Sep 25, 2007)

not that you care but... http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/7011788.stm


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 25, 2007)

nosos said:
			
		

> Tobyjug is a fantasist twat - if everyone ignored him he'd go away



Surely you don't believe that? lol!


----------



## greenhouse (Oct 7, 2007)

*why are you so sensitive about this ?*

The prisons are full of people who are mentally ill, it is easier to lock them up than treat them. These are often troublesome people who may be regular drug users, and or can be violent to themselves and others:mad. The services for families of mentally ill people and for the people themselves will never be able to cope, and since Thatcher closed all the old mental hospitals, there are much less places for mad/bad people and they go to prison. I bet everyone knows of some poor sod who was bonkers and got put in prison. 
My family has first hand experience of the inadequacy of care in the community, and it didn't get any better until my brother actually killed somebody, then it clicked in.


----------

